# Grooming Tools for Puppy Cut



## David1969 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hello All,
I plan on keeping our dog in a puppy cut, and I'm wondering if you'd recommend a butteromb, pin brush, or both for this type of cut? I also read that you shouldn't comb/brush their coat dry. Do you find this to be true? 

Thank you!
~M


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

I think a butter comb and pin brush are always useful no matter the length of hair. You don't need to worry about misting the coat unless its long.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly has always been in a puppy cut. I use a stagger tooth comb, soft slicker, and a pin brush. I have a buttercomb but I find it to be a bit large for my smaller size Hav. She is only 6.5 lbs.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Molly120213 said:


> I have a buttercomb but I find it to be a bit large for my smaller size Hav. She is only 6.5 lbs.


Is it the #005? I find that comb to be too big except with a full long coat. I use the #000 for faces, feet, butts, and coats less than 4 inches in length. The #005 is a dream for long coats. You know you need to move up from the #000 when it gets bogged down while combing through a thoroughly mat free coat.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Karen, I have the #000 buttercomb. I think it is the length of the comb that seems too big for Molly, as well as the length of the teeth. She is just so darn tiny that it is just too much comb for her, especially with her puppy cut. I do use it occasionally, but it is not my favorite grooming tool.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Molly120213 said:


> Karen, I have the #000 buttercomb. I think it is the length of the comb that seems too big for Molly, as well as the length of the teeth. She is just so darn tiny that it is just too much comb for her, especially with her puppy cut. I do use it occasionally, but it is not my favorite grooming tool.


All dogs are not the same....that's why there are so many options out there. Only you know what works best with your dog.:grin2:


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I use the Chris Christensen #012 and #014 combs the most, which are similar to the #005 Buttercomb but in 2 separate (shorter length) combs. Since Emmie's small, I prefer using these combs on her long coat instead of the #005 that I also own.


----------



## David1969 (Nov 12, 2015)

What is the difference between a slicker brush and a pin brush? Can I get away with just one of those (and if so, which one?)? I also plan to buy the CC buttercomb based on recommendations here!

THanks!


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

David1969 said:


> What is the difference between a slicker brush and a pin brush? Can I get away with just one of those (and if so, which one?)? I also plan to buy the CC buttercomb based on recommendations here!
> 
> THanks!


You don't really need a slicker with a puppy cut. Its for smoothing out a long clean brushed coat and for legs and feet. Also, the best butter comb for short hair is the #000. The #005 is for a longer, denser coat.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Molly120213 said:


> Karen, I have the #000 buttercomb. I think it is the length of the comb that seems too big for Molly, as well as the length of the teeth. She is just so darn tiny that it is just too much comb for her, especially with her puppy cut. I do use it occasionally, but it is not my favorite grooming tool.


I purchased the #005 buttercomb and I find it awkward and too big for Willow. Willow is small too - only 6.5 lbs. I find the teeth on the #005 are too long. I've been going back to my Safari comb, which is really the same length but the teeth are shorter. I guess I better check out some of the other sizes mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Jackie, my favorite comb right now is a stagger tooth comb with a handle I got at Petco. It is easy for me to use and does the job. I wish someone with a Buttercomb would have warned me about the size on a small Hav when I asked about it here two years ago!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Molly120213 said:


> Jackie, my favorite comb right now is a stagger tooth comb with a handle I got at Petco. It is easy for me to use and does the job. I wish someone with a Buttercomb would have warned me about the size on a small Hav when I asked about it here two years ago!


Thank you, I'll look at the stagger tooth comb. I too wish I had realized that the #005 would be too big, They are rather expensive. Maybe I'll like it better if I ever let her coat get longer. I'm letting it grow some now but I don't know how long I'll let her get. Just depends on how well I can keep her groomed myself.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Thank you, I'll look at the stagger tooth comb. I too wish I had realized that the #005 would be too big, They are rather expensive. Maybe I'll like it better if I ever let her coat get longer. I'm letting it grow some now but I don't know how long I'll let her get. Just depends on how well I can keep her groomed myself.


Pixel is quite small too, (9 lbs) and I use the 005 Butter comb on her, except for her head and feet, where I use the CC Face and foot comb. OTOH, she is in a full coat, and at over 10 months now, it's pretty long, though not yet adult length.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

The butter comb 005 is perfect for Scout and Truffles. Probably would be too large if the coat is not long. My favorite is the face and feet butter comb.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Karen and Heather, I just looked at the face and feet buttercomb on Amazon. I probably should have purchased that one. It looks and sounds like it would be the correct size for Willow.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Truffles coat is very silky without a lot of undercoat. I just combed her back using the F&F comb. It separates the hair nicely. I guess it could be used on a short coat too.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Heather Glen said:


> Truffles coat is very silky without a lot of undercoat.


Willow's coat is very fine and silky. Not really knowing what an undercoat would look like, I suspect she doesn't have one either. Her hair is not very thick. In fact when she is bathed I can see her skin through the hair. He hair is thickest right at the base of her tail. Then it's kind of thick along her rear flanks but it still is not what I would call a heavy coat. I can generally run a comb through all her hair without getting tangled until I reach to the base of her tail.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout is my fluffy boy. His coat is silky, but he has an undercoat which makes him look fluffy.  I do use the Oscar Frank slicker first to catch any mats because he has so much coat. Then I use the #005, face & feet comb and the CC wooden pin brush. Willow is probably like Truffles. The wooden pin brush is great for her.


----------

